# Shin Splints



## gb155 (25 Apr 2011)

Long story short

Walked for around 4-6 miles the other day, pushing an adult in a wheel chair, the day after my shins were KILLING, managed a to get a good ride in but shins hurt walking still today

Any advice ?

Gaz


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2011)

Rest 

Sounds like you have a mild case , if you had have micro fractures of your tibia , well they are fun


----------



## pig on a bike (25 Apr 2011)

It might not be shin splints ,if you are not used to walking that distanse it can cause the muslcle in front of shin to hurt,im a postman and after 2 weeks holiday going back to work cause this pain but soon goes off,


----------



## gb155 (26 Apr 2011)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Zoiders (26 Apr 2011)

There is no such thing as "Shin Splints"

It's a non specific term that describes a non specific collection of symptoms related to pain in the lower leg.

No such injury and no such disease, can we not hear it again the health section please?


----------



## Norm (26 Apr 2011)

Zoiders said:


> It's a non specific term...


So you are saying that there is such a thing as shin splints? 

In general, it refers to a pain in the front of the lower leg, but I think what you mean is that the symptoms could be down to a number of factors.

That a single name can relate to the symptoms of a variety of conditions is not unique to shin splints. Much like "headache" can be from a variety of causes, it doesn't matter whether it is migraine, tension, stroke or dehydration, it's still a headache.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Apr 2011)

in the spirit of "what Norm said" NHS Direct appears to recognise the term ....


*Sore shins*
Sore shins (sometimes known as shin splints) cause pain along the inside of the shin bone. The shin bone runs down the front of the lower leg between the knee and the ankle.

Sore shins are caused by inflammation (swelling) and tiny fractures (micro-fractures) in the surface of the bone. The main symptoms of sore shins are aching, throbbing or tenderness along the inside of the shin (which sometimes radiates to the outside).

Sore shins are a common injury in any sport that involves running and are often caused by doing too much training too soon. They can also be caused by running on hard surfaces or by running in shoes that do not have enough foot and ankle support.


----------



## brockers (26 Apr 2011)

I've never really understood what shin splints are. If I've not run for a bit and go for a run (heel-striking), the tendons/muscles (I'm guessing tibialis anterior specifically) will be sore for a few days while they adapt, and I find it difficult to flex my toes towards my knee. However, I've never thought of this as 'shin splints', more delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS). According to the NHS's definition above though, it seems that it is shin splints, which I always thought was quite a serious condition. (Have since changed my running to land more mid-foot. Now my calves scream for mercy after twenty minutes..)


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2011)

Most likely you aren't used to walking that far. Happened to me when walking 5 miles a day to/from school just after my shoulder op. Don't do walking usually.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Apr 2011)

brockers said:


> I've never really understood what shin splints are. If I've not run for a bit and go for a run (heel-striking), the tendons/muscles (I'm guessing tibialis anterior specifically) will be sore for a few days while they adapt, and I find it difficult to flex my toes towards my knee. However, I've never thought of this as 'shin splints', more delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS). According to the NHS's definition above though, it seems that it is shin splints, which I always thought was quite a serious condition. (Have since changed my running to land more mid-foot. Now my calves scream for mercy after twenty minutes..)




DOMS disappears relatively quickly though doesn't it? If it is anything like mine anyway.

Because of the nature of any of the various injuries that are called shin splints the pain doesn't go away with a bit of rest and recovery becuase it isn't muscle soreness, but a muscle/tendon tear or a micro break. Which can take weeks to heal.


----------



## brockers (26 Apr 2011)

GregCollins said:


> DOMS disappears relatively quickly though doesn't it? If it is anything like mine anyway.
> 
> Because of the nature of any of the various injuries that are called shin splints the pain doesn't go away with a bit of rest and recovery becuase it isn't muscle soreness, but a muscle/tendon tear or a micro break. Which can take weeks to heal.



Ah. OK. That's cleared that up, I think! Perhaps what I'm trying to say is that, like me, people might think they've got this thing they've heard of called 'shin splints' through walking or running (by the rapid extension of the tib. anterior muscle as the foot falls flat after the heel hits the ground) too far, too soon. Whereas what they really have is the rather less dramatic and more mundane-sounding Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness in the legs (which goes away after 2-3 days). Like me.

From what I've heard, the injury known as 'shin splints' can be extremely painful and can, as you say Greg, take weeks or months to heal.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Apr 2011)

I suffered "shin splints", after upping my running milage from about 25 miles a week to 40 miles a week. You will soon know if its general muscle soreness from exercise or a "shin splint" classified injury.

It took me about 3 months to recover to the point of no pain. From the onset, it was a bruised like feeling in my shins, mostly the right shin along the front and to the inside about halfway up. It would hurt when starting a run, after about a mile, the pain would subside, but then after the run, it would return then slowly get a bit better over the following days (as it subsided over a few days I assumed it was just a by product of upping milage, tired legs, thought I should work through it). The next run, it came back. 

Over a period of a few weeks the pain got worse and extended outside of running to walking, sitting, laying down etc and was very painful as if heavily bruised when touched, at this point I ceased running for a good 3 months before the pain subsided. I had to start running from scratch to ease back in with tiddly 3 mile runs at the beginning of this year.



Zoiders said:


> There is no such thing as "Shin Splints"
> 
> It's a non specific term that describes a non specific collection of symptoms related to pain in the lower leg.
> 
> No such injury and no such disease, can we not hear it again the health section please?



Zoiders, its an umbrella term, not a conspiracy theory!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Apr 2011)

When I got 'em, after recovering from a broken ankle that changed my running gait, I ignored my shin splints and carried on playing rugby. I quickly entered a whole new world of pain called compartment syndrome in my lower right leg and foot. Not funny to take your boot off after a match to find your foot has turned deep purple. Lost an entire year's rugby as a result.

Rest, Accupucture and physiotherapy saved me. Orthotics put me right and I now run in stability/motion control shoes, and use inserts in my boots and cycling shoes.


----------



## Zoiders (27 Apr 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> I suffered "shin splints", after upping my running milage from about 25 miles a week to 40 miles a week. You will soon know if its general muscle soreness from exercise or a "shin splint" classified injury.
> 
> It took me about 3 months to recover to the point of no pain. From the onset, it was a bruised like feeling in my shins, mostly the right shin along the front and to the inside about halfway up. It would hurt when starting a run, after about a mile, the pain would subside, but then after the run, it would return then slowly get a bit better over the following days (as it subsided over a few days I assumed it was just a by product of upping milage, tired legs, thought I should work through it). The next run, it came back.
> 
> ...


Ah you see you say that but the poster above you has already called it a specific injury!

This is how it starts!

Can't you see!

If I could come up with a quack medicine preventative cure for the mythical shinsplints I could make millions.


----------



## gb155 (28 Apr 2011)

Oh my head hurts reading all this

However, my shins ? No they are fine now

Phew


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

happened to me years ago, wasnt shin splints but tendenitus in my shins. think it is often misdiagnosed

ice your shins then apply heat rub, and rest

or ultrasound


----------



## cloggsy (29 Apr 2011)

GregCollins said:


> When I got 'em, after recovering from a broken ankle that changed my running gait, I ignored my shin splints and carried on playing rugby. I quickly entered a whole new world of pain called compartment syndrome in my lower right leg and foot. Not funny to take your boot off after a match to find your foot has turned deep purple. Lost an entire year's rugby as a result.
> 
> Rest, Accupucture and physiotherapy saved me. Orthotics put me right and I now run in stability/motion control shoes, and use inserts in my boots and cycling shoes.



Ouch!


----------

